# Best Tag Line You've Seen



## KNK Constructs (Mar 2, 2010)

Hey everyone, whats the best tagline you've seen for a business or person in our industry? Saw one a couple of years ago on the back of a truck...*"Professionals are expensive... Ametures are more"*
Thought that was pretty good.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

###'s Delicatessan-You can't beat our meat.

Local radiator service-Best place to take a leak

Don't get me started!:laughing: I've got to be on the job site in about 6 hours!


----------



## rwa (May 6, 2009)

written on the dirty window of a female police officer's squad car ... "Dickless Tracy"


----------



## Ayerzee (Jan 4, 2009)

rwa said:


> written on the dirty window of a female police officer's squad car ... "Dickless Tracy"


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I think there's a guy on here with a tag line...
_"xxxx carpentry, we'll nail anything"_


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

KNK Constructs said:


> Hey everyone, whats the best tagline you've seen for a business or person in our industry? Saw one a couple of years ago on the back of a truck...*"Professionals are expensive... Ametures are more"*
> Thought that was pretty good.


 
Amateurs built the Ark. Professionals built the Titanic.


----------



## KNK Constructs (Mar 2, 2010)

Doesn't count... I am sure there was some divine inspiration added in there with the ark and thats what you get for sayin it was unsinkable...
Witty though...


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Always get a kick out of the plumber's rigs that say " We're No.1 in the No.2 business".

HVAC guy "We can make you hot"

Sparky "We can turn you on"

Flooring guy "We can get it laid"

Landscaper "We can trim your bush"


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Geothermal company: All our friends heat with dirt.


----------



## cinty1986 (Mar 3, 2010)

different tag lines in this forum !!!


----------



## Muddauber (Nov 2, 2007)

SprayForce..........A drywall spray rig manufacturer.

EVERYBODY LOVES A GOOD PUMP!


----------



## zab (Jun 14, 2009)

Worked for a mason a bit ago, his slogan was "We lay it all." funny thing was, when he came up with that slogan it was more of a statement about his personal life then work life


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

Local septic guy here wrote on the back of his honey wagon- We Rush So You Can Flush


----------



## Kyras (Jan 2, 2010)

In huge red letters on the back window of the truck.. I "HEART" TO PUMP !!!

A cement company, "Slow to get hard, Lasts forever."


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Junkyard advertisement "All our parts are experienced"!!


----------



## tbronson (Feb 22, 2010)

From an enviro remediation co: "The people you call when the s*** hits the fan"


----------



## rustyjames (Aug 28, 2008)

Seen on a tow truck: "Our Business is Picking Up!"


----------



## monkey (Jan 25, 2009)

Plumber/septic- "Flush the rest and use the best!"

Sawmill- "Come See what we saw"


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

My buddy had an excavating business

"Our goal is your hole" on every dump truck.

I have a friend in a handyman/painting business.

His business name is "The Honey do man"


----------



## oldfrt (Oct 10, 2007)

My bro-in -law worked delivering for a 
place called Gai's Bakery in Wash.State.
He tried to give me one of their T-shirts...........,but I had to decline.

There motto was:
*We really move our Buns for you!!!!*


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

I saw a masons truck on a job a few months ago. It said 

"for a good lay call bro*** masonary":laughing:



Dave


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

I drove a dump truck years ago hauling asphalt, my boss had painted on the tailgate "happiness is getting your load off". My handle on the CB was "Happiness". That was back when everybody had CB's . I actually had a couple of rendevous with people that called me on channel 19. Those were the days!


Then I worked for a framing crew, they had shirts made that read
"It takes studs to build houses"


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Not a business tagline, but "Some days it's just not worth chewing through the straps" has always had a special place in my heart. :blush:


----------



## monkey (Jan 25, 2009)

Tinstaafl said:


> Not a business tagline, but "Some days it's just not worth chewing through the straps" has always had a special place in my heart. :blush:


----------



## Chris Simms (Oct 19, 2007)

woodchuck2 said:


> Local septic guy here wrote on the back of his honey wagon- We Rush So You Can Flush


 There is a local company in town close by that have on the front of his pumper truck " Here comes the Honey Wagon!" and on the back bumper "Your S--ts my Gravy"


----------



## RTRCon (May 20, 2007)

A friend of mine does a bunch of remodel work. He and his guys slogan is 'Old world craftmanship at a new world price':laughing:


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

There used to be a steel erection company in town called, "Mammoth Erection". Their T-shirts were always popular, no tagline needed.


----------



## steves (Feb 8, 2007)

We have a fastener company here the back of their shirts say

*The best screw in town*


----------



## Ten Fingers (Nov 5, 2006)

a sparkey: "Let me fix your shorts"


seen better but they escape me now. Wife asked the septic guy how he handled the stink, he said "it smells like money to me"


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

XYZ Contracting... we show up!


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

knucklehead said:


> ...I worked for a framing crew, they had shirts made that read
> "It takes studs to build houses"


A company I worked for had the same shirts:laughing:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

A local plumbing co. had shirts with a picture of a pair of toddlers, one boy, one girl, each looking down the front of their own diaper.

Tag line....

"There really is a difference in plumbing":thumbup:


----------



## martinsconst (Mar 25, 2010)

i used to have a paving company and our slogan was " YOUR HOLE IS OUR GOAL"


----------



## Change Order (Feb 22, 2010)

A moving company:
"_Don't make a move without us..."_


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Change Order said:


> A moving company:
> "_Don't make a move without us..."_


I've seen a porta-john outfit use that one.


----------



## Change Order (Feb 22, 2010)

480sparky said:


> i've seen a porta-john outfit use that one.


 lmfao!!!!!!!!


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Local lumber: your crap is our bread and butter.


----------



## trptman (Mar 26, 2007)

Tscarborough said:


> There used to be a steel erection company in town called, "Mammoth Erection". Their T-shirts were always popular, no tagline needed.


that's great


----------



## trptman (Mar 26, 2007)

this is an actual ad from a local yellow pages


----------



## Dr Jay (Mar 25, 2010)

*Best tag line*

Radiator shop "Best Place in Town to Take a Leak"


----------



## smeagol (May 13, 2008)

Dumpster service "Satisfaction guaranteed or double your garbage back"


----------



## handyhands (Sep 8, 2008)

Local guy near us that does concrete/ foundation repair:

A happy crack is a dry crack!


----------



## rwa (May 6, 2009)

A sign In a Chinese Pet Store: "Buy one dog, get one flea."

years ago there was a sod company in Columbia, Texas ... at a trade show they passed out camo caps with the slogan "The Best Grass is Columbian" ...


----------



## Static Design (Nov 30, 2008)

Taste the meat, not the heat....... Stricklen Propane.


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

Tscarborough said:


> There used to be a steel erection company in town called, "Mammoth Erection". Their T-shirts were always popular, no tagline needed.


 
Had one here named Rawhide Erection, and I thought that was a little funny. Yours is funnier.


----------



## cbreeze (May 2, 2007)

Septic Pumper-" A royal flush beats a full house anytime!"


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

mine is....entrepreneur of excavating expertise


----------



## AmeliaP (Apr 22, 2007)

*



"Professionals are expensive... Ametures are more"

Click to expand...

OMG - I LOVE that one!!

I always wanted bumper stickers/ T-Shirts that say something like:

Get Stoned...with Bill Pearn Masonry

or

I Got Stoned with Bill Pearn Masonry

....the Mason doesn't think it's funny tho....*


----------



## Schmidt & Co (Jun 2, 2008)

There's a plastering company around here called "Mike's Plastering". On the back of his van...........

"Get plastered with Mike"


----------



## Crawdad (Jul 20, 2005)

I saw a septic truck with the slogan, "My wife keeps her nose out of my business"


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

I have a shirt from a screw company that says right across the front "Possibly the best screw ever". I love that shirt, but I rarely get to wear it.


----------



## CanDoExcavating (Feb 11, 2010)

mine is We Dig The Sioux Empire!


----------



## fixitbraintree (Feb 23, 2010)

saw a tractor trailer rig that said SPARROW TRUCKING WE'LL TAKE YOUR LOAD:laughing:


----------



## Knighton (Feb 5, 2009)

Tow truck company here has:

_"We don't want an arm and a leg, just your tow"_


----------



## S.R.E. (Apr 8, 2010)

Local plumbing company " A flush beats a full house"
Septic pumping truck " Smells like money to me"


----------

